# How long were your short films?



## LMNOP (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm looking to apply to all the major grad film programs in the U.S. and would like to know the length of your short submissions. Thanks!


----------



## BadouBoy (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi! I'm assuming you mean video portfolios? Haven't applied yet, but I've heard it said that your submissions should be the strongest five minutes out of your strongest work (USC's application actually requires a maximum of five minutes). Not to say that anything longer is bad, but the truth is admissions officers are often overwhelmed and may likely be short on patience. Just my two cents.


----------



## LMNOP (Aug 4, 2016)

thanks for the insight. I have a solid 5 and a half minute short, do you think USC would disqualify it? not sure how strict they are on that max limit.


----------



## BadouBoy (Aug 5, 2016)

Frankly, I'm not sure either. But I'd suggest trying to edit it down- just to be on the safe side. 30 seconds is not a whole lot to shave off really.


----------



## LMNOP (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks, i'll definitely get it as close as possible.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 6, 2016)

LMNOP said:


> thanks for the insight. I have a solid 5 and a half minute short, do you think USC would disqualify it? not sure how strict they are on that max limit.



Yes definitely edit it down to the required length. Limits are set for a reason and they'll probably immediately disqualify you if you go over... as it shows that you don't follow directions.

I'd eliminate any unnecessary credits and production credits... not many people care about that on a student film... in fact I had one of my film professors tell me nothing annoys him more than production company credits on a student film.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 6, 2016)

dvxdm said:


> but I've heard it said that your submissions should be the strongest five minutes out of your strongest work (USC's application actually requires a maximum of five minutes).



Five minutes sounds right... anything more could be hard to get through. From browsing through the past threads on this site it seems like some programs don't watch the entire submission so put your best stuff at the top.

Maybe show what you're going to submit to others as well so you can get some feedback to get yourself out of your own creative bubble that I know that I can get in myself. It's amazing what you notice and react to once there is another "body in the room".  For some reason you see all the flaws and it helps the creative process.


----------

